# ESP Custom Shop Japan - How Do I Order



## kingneptune117 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey all,

Very excited to say I am looking to order an ESP Eclipse from the Japan custom shop.

Can someone with experience tell me the best way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 7, 2019)

If I remember correctly, you have to go through a retailer. Sadly you can't go through ESP directly.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 7, 2019)

Hopefully I'm not being too forward, but there are a few members on here who have ordered Japanese Customs. 

You could try messaging them to see if they'd be willing to assist you: Ikke or Feraledge.


----------



## Ikke (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi! Congratulations, exciting times ahead! You must through a dealer to get a Japan custom.

*ESP Custom Order Form*
First download this and send it to your dealer --> https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.net/user_files/esp/site_assets/000/007/412/original.pdf?1522098152

*ESP Dealer Locator*
If you haven't already selected your dealer, here is the dealer locator on the ESP website --> https://www.espguitars.com/dealers

*ESP Custom Club*
In addition, we have a small community of people who have Japan customs located here --> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-custom-club.313510/
Though not everyone in there has gone through the process of getting a one-off Japan custom, those of who have can surely assist you.

I just got my second Japan custom back in February. If you you have questions, feel free to reach out!

In an hour or so, I can put a more detailed description of the process if you'd like. But the above should get you started.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 7, 2019)

I went through 6-string.com, unfortunately that's not really an option anymore. I can answer questions about the process, but I know other people will have better suggestions for retailers.


----------



## spork141 (Apr 8, 2019)

Drum City Guitar Land / Axe Palace too I think. Both are well known


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn I'd love an ESP custom..mainly because they seem to be the only company besides Schecter who will do pretty much anything you want, even custom shapes


----------



## Avedas (Apr 9, 2019)

ESP Custom House and Big Boss would be the main local options off the top of my head. I can't speak to whether they accept international orders though, but ESP Custom House at least has English support.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 9, 2019)

I believe you can order or through Drum City Guitarland. I’ve just gone through the process of ordering/receiving a custom ordered Schecter from them, and Drum City was fabulous.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 9, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Damn I'd love an ESP custom..mainly because they seem to be the only company besides Schecter who will do pretty much anything you want, even custom shapes



If you want a custom shape, I have bad news: you only have two kidneys.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 9, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> If you want a custom shape, I have bad news: you only have two kidneys.


Yeah...that's what other people are for...


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 9, 2019)

I got a seriously reasonable quote (considering stuff like stainless frets and machine bolt neck inserts) for a custom from Nick @zimbloth from the Axe Palace before I had to waste the money on a new car.


----------



## yan12 (Apr 10, 2019)

Call Jason at DCGL. He has know Matt Masciandro for a very, very long time and can make things happen. Having dealt with several guitar shops over the years for customs, I have concluded that Jason has the most connected situation going. Never had an issue dealing with him or DCGL. That's my two cents.


----------



## Millul (Apr 10, 2019)

yan12 said:


> Call Jason at DCGL. He has know Matt Masciandro for a very, very long time and can make things happen. Having dealt with several guitar shops over the years for customs, I have concluded that Jason has the most connected situation going. Never had an issue dealing with him or DCGL. That's my two cents.



The only issue here is that the guys at DCGL are on the wrong side of VAT and import duties, for me...


----------



## StevenC (Apr 10, 2019)

Millul said:


> The only issue here is that the guys at DCGL are on the wrong side of VAT and import duties, for me...


If you're serious about a CS ESP and you're in Europe look up Wire & Wood on Facebook and send them a message.


----------



## Millul (Apr 10, 2019)

StevenC said:


> If you're serious about a CS ESP and you're in Europe look up Wire & Wood on Facebook and send them a message.



I was referring in general to all the cool stuff that DCGL seems to get on the regular, but I'll check out Wire & Wood...thanks!


----------



## yan12 (Apr 10, 2019)

VAT is a killer for sure. I am spoiled because I live near DCGL. If you could just see half of what is available you would have a heart attack. There are some gems in there and many times I have fondled customs that were pre sold and for whatever reason don't get pics posted up. DCGL gets some incredible axes.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 13, 2019)

Millul said:


> The only issue here is that the guys at DCGL are on the wrong side of VAT and import duties, for me...


since you're a fellow european, email guitarsrebellion, they're the french distributor and do custom orders.

https://www.guitarsrebellion.com/

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with them in any way. They're just awesome.


----------



## Millul (Apr 14, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> since you're a fellow european, email guitarsrebellion, they're the french distributor and do custom orders.
> 
> https://www.guitarsrebellion.com/
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with them in any way. They're just awesome.



Yes they are...I've talked with them on FB, they're very good, and stock amazing stuff.
Thanks!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 14, 2019)

Avedas said:


> ESP Custom House and Big Boss would be the main local options off the top of my head. I can't speak to whether they accept international orders though, but ESP Custom House at least has English support.



Big boss is ESP's own store so yes, you can order them there. They are insanely expensive though, even for a base model with just a different coat of paint.


----------



## narad (Apr 14, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Big boss is ESP's own store so yes, you can order them there. They are insanely expensive though, even for a base model with just a different coat of paint.



Well actually that's the only thing that's not crazy. You can do a special color with a pretty reasonable up charge. If you want to just get no inlays or anything that deviates in an actual spec from an existing model, tack on $2k just to get talking.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 14, 2019)

narad said:


> Well actually that's the only thing that's not crazy. You can do a special color with a pretty reasonable up charge. If you want to just get no inlays or anything that deviates in an actual spec from an existing model, tack on $2k just to get talking.



I went to the big Boss here and asked about a custom guitar and the START price was like 750,000 for a BASIC M-II with just a different paint job.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 14, 2019)

That's about 6K€ which seems on par for modern ESP CS stuff. I suppose if it's a "special" paint it could go into these prices easily (flaky shiny stuff etc)


----------



## narad (Apr 14, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I went to the big Boss here and asked about a custom guitar and the START price was like 750,000 for a BASIC M-II with just a different paint job.



Yes, you have to ask in the right way. Like say youre starting with a 2019 original series and want a different color. Should be like an extra $300 for most finishes.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 14, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I went to the big Boss here and asked about a custom guitar and the START price was like 750,000 for a BASIC M-II with just a different paint job.



I'm glad I'm not picky. I got a guitar that was build by the head of operations at the ESP custom shop for a fraction of that.

Also, I know an Eclipse is a little different, but this is one of the best feeling neck joints I've ever had.


----------



## Ikke (Apr 15, 2019)

narad said:


> Yes, you have to ask in the right way. Like say youre starting with a 2019 original series and want a different color. Should be like an extra $300 for most finishes.



Yeah even on the ESP Japan website it says you can change the colour for about $200. 

Left handed: 20,000yen up charge
Parts color change: 10,000yen up charge （CR, GO, BLK only)
Body color change: 20,000yen


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 6, 2020)

Bumping this thread as I am gassing for an M-II
If you place an order with a dealer do you have a choice between the US shop or the Japan shop?

Do you pay the entire quote up front? I saw Feral edges thread with his awesome horizon which took just over a year. Is that still the type of wait time?

Honestly I just want an M-2 in a different color then what’s usually for sale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> If you place an order with a dealer do you have a choice between the US shop or the Japan shop?



Yes. They run independently. Let the dealer know if you want an "ESP USA" or a "Japanese Custom".



> Do you pay the entire quote up front?



I was told 20% by my dealer back in late 2018. 



> I saw Feral edges thread with his awesome horizon which took just over a year. Is that still the type of wait time?



I was told 18 to 20 months, around November of 2018.



> Honestly I just want an M-2 in a different color then what’s usually for sale.



Totally not worth it. You're going to be paying about $1k more and waiting at least a year just for changing the color on an existing model, if you want a Japanese CS.

The ESP USA stuff is a bit better in that regard.


----------



## narad (Oct 6, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> Honestly I just want an M-2 in a different color then what’s usually for sale.



The Japanese shops will do that for cheap if the model is currently in production as an original series and you don't want any other changes to the spec besides maybe what pickups are in there. It might be tricky to get an EU dealer to understand the nuance, but basically you don't want full custom shop, but a custom spec order on a "production" line model, made in the custom shop.

I mean, by cheap that's still probably like a $4k order, but the unique aspect of it will be a small upcharge.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes. They run independently. Let the dealer know if you want an "ESP USA" or a "Japanese Custom".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can change the colour for $200. It says so on the ESP website. 

And assuming the colour is the only change, then I don’t believe the wait time is a year. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2020)

Ikke said:


> You can change the colour for $200. It says so on the ESP website.
> 
> And assuming the colour is the only change, then I don’t believe the wait time is a year. But, I could be wrong.



Weird, I was told changing the color on a Stef 8 was going to raise the price considerably. Is it'll different because it was an artist model?


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird, I was told changing the color on a Stef 8 was going to raise the price considerably. Is it'll different because it was an artist model?



I don’t think so. Sounds like just wrong information to me. 

When I was in Japan, they had a number of Original Series models in, what they called, “Custom Colour” that were basically the same price as regular models. I’ll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird, I was told changing the color on a Stef 8 was going to raise the price considerably. Is it'll different because it was an artist model?



Custom Snapper in Inca Silver that was $300 more than a regular Snapper. (420K vs 390K)

The Snapper in question was actually a full custom (technically) since they also changed the pickups and bridge. Was/Is easily one of my favorite customs ever. Simple and clean.

https://mobile.twitter.com/esp_museum/status/991590889637068801


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks all. I’m in NJ so I would probably go with Axe Palace since by all accounts they seem great to deal with. 

There is a chance I’d find an M-II in either fire Rust metallic, or silver but I doubt it. I’d maybe want to a quilt top with a cool color but I’d imagine the upcharge for that is nuts. I know it may not be worth it which is why I’m educating myself.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 6, 2020)

Is it possible to order something from the USA shopl ike an MII-FR but with the pointy headstock instead of the ugly round one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is it possible to order something from the USA shopl ike an MII-FR but with the pointy headstock instead of the ugly round one?



They told me "no" for the M7.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird, I was told changing the color on a Stef 8 was going to raise the price considerably. Is it'll different because it was an artist model?


I'm in the process of possibly ordering a Stef B-8 in a custom color and was told a reasonable price of $200 or so.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 6, 2020)

Is $3399 a good price for an M7 USA? The site says MSRP 3499


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I'm in the process of possibly ordering a Stef B-8 in a custom color and was told a reasonable price of $200 or so.



Is it...the pink one????


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> Thanks all. I’m in NJ so I would probably go with Axe Palace since by all accounts they seem great to deal with.
> 
> There is a chance I’d find an M-II in either fire Rust metallic, or silver but I doubt it. I’d maybe want to a quilt top with a cool color but I’d imagine the upcharge for that is nuts. I know it may not be worth it which is why I’m educating myself.



Depends on what you consider nuts I guess. If you have any specific questions about the process, I've ordered two full customs in the past (my first one came like a month after Feral?). That being said, I think everything you'd want to know will be revealed in the quote.


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 6, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is $3399 a good price for an M7 USA? The site says MSRP 3499


Doesn’t sound unreasonable to me.


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 6, 2020)

Ikke said:


> Depends on what you consider nuts I guess. If you have any specific questions about the process, I've ordered two full customs in the past (my first one came like a month after Feral?). That being said, I think everything you'd want to know will be revealed in the quote.



I mean something like a decent quilt with one of their color finishes maybe part of me is like keep it simple but part of me is like if you’re gonna go for it go big? I’m not generally into flashy guitars, but I do appreciate nice maple tops. I’ve been really thinking do I go 6 or 7 too. 
Thanks for the offer and I may take you up on it!


----------



## Ikke (Oct 6, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> I mean something like a decent quilt with one of their color finishes maybe part of me is like keep it simple but part of me is like if you’re gonna go for it go big? I’m not generally into flashy guitars, but I do appreciate nice maple tops. I’ve been really thinking do I go 6 or 7 too.
> Thanks for the offer and I may take you up on it!



Well, in a nutshell, ESP Japan or USA can make you an M-II (6 string) with a quilt. You have more options and flexibility, greater cost, and longer lead time with Japan than with USA. 

But, you mentioned a 7 string and depending on what M-II you're talking about (traditional head or dagger head), ESP USA won't make you a 7 string dagger head. So, you'd have to go with Japan. If you really wanted to, you could ask ESP Japan to make you an ESP USA, which would be very meta. 

My customs (first 7, second 6 string) were with "go big or go home" mentalities. That being said, I don't think they are particularly fancy. Even my pink one I think is relatively classy for a pink guitar.


----------



## mbardu (Oct 6, 2020)

Ikke said:


> My customs (first 7, second 6 string) were with "go big or go home" mentalities. That being said, I don't think they are particularly fancy. Even my pink one I think is relatively classy *for a pink guitar*.



Not sure what you are trying to imply here because pink guitars are the epitome of classy  !


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 7, 2020)

Ikke said:


> Is it...the pink one????


Maybe....lol


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They told me "no" for the M7.





mlp187 said:


> Doesn’t sound unreasonable to me.



I got another quote from a second dealer for a few hundred less. Placed my order for the lime burst m7 hard tail with maple fretboard, gold hardware and EMG's.

Should be 6-8 months. I too was told no on the headstock mod, sadly, but I'll manage.


----------



## park0496 (Oct 7, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Maybe....lol



What’s the quote on the pink one? With the floyd?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 7, 2020)

park0496 said:


> What’s the quote on the pink one? With the floyd?


It is around $4k with the Hipshot bridge.


----------



## park0496 (Oct 7, 2020)

That’s cheaper than the production model at $4200


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 7, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I got another quote from a second dealer for a few hundred less. Placed my order for the lime burst m7 hard tail with maple fretboard, gold hardware and EMG's.
> 
> Should be 6-8 months. I too was told no on the headstock mod, sadly, but I'll manage.


Outstanding!!! Looking forward to your NGD!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Totally not worth it. You're going to be paying about $1k more and waiting at least a year just for changing the color on an existing model, if you want a Japanese CS.





Ikke said:


> You can change the colour for $200. It says so on the ESP website.
> 
> And assuming the colour is the only change, then I don’t believe the wait time is a year. But, I could be wrong.



I'm a dumb dumb. I found the quote in my emails and the price was for a change of color and adding a trem. My bad.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 11, 2020)

park0496 said:


> That’s cheaper than the production model at $4200



Going through a dealer is usually the cheaper way to go.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm a dumb dumb. I found the quote in my emails and the price was for a change of color and adding a trem. My bad.



What were you getting if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

Ikke said:


> What were you getting if you don't mind my asking?



I wanted a Stef B8 with Floyd in green.

Quote came back as ~$5k, so I bought another Sadowsky instead.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wanted a Stef B8 with Floyd in green.
> 
> Quote came back as ~$5k, so I bought another Sadowsky instead.



Sometimes I think I'm the only non-guitar nerd on this forum. I had to look up Sadowsky. Interesting guitars. I kind of like their/his Tele's!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

Ikke said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only non-guitar nerd on this forum. I had to look up Sadowsky. Interesting guitars. I kind of like their/his Tele's!



I went for one of the new Satin series 5-string basses. No regrets. 

If I go ESP it'll definitely be a USA, at the time I didn't like the options list, but not it's just about perfect.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I went for one of the new Satin series 5-string basses. No regrets.
> 
> If I go ESP it'll definitely be a USA, at the time I didn't like the options list, but not it's just about perfect.



Yeah I'd like a USA Tele, but I can't really justify getting any more guitars. But a USA Tele or old Horizon are what I'm/I'd be looking for.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

Ikke said:


> Yeah I'd like a USA Tele, but I can't really justify getting any more guitars. But a USA Tele or old Horizon are what I'm/I'd be looking for.



The ESP USA stuff has been consistently great from what I've gotten my hands on. 

I've never been super into ESP minus a couple of M-II bolt-ons I had way back, but the new USA models are very enticing.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The ESP USA stuff has been consistently great from what I've gotten my hands on.
> 
> I've never been super into ESP minus a couple of M-II bolt-ons I had way back, but the new USA models are very enticing.



ESP's are really the only guitars I've had any experience with. I tell myself I'd like to get a Mayo or Wirebird, but I just end up going back into my ESP comfort zone. One day I'll break the cycle~


----------



## jon78 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello.
I hope you can help me. I would like to order a special ESP Guitar from Japan that been played a japanese band but cant find it on the internet. I have a few photos and hope that you can help me to order it and send to europe then.
I look forward to hear from you.
Thank you and regards,


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 15, 2021)

jon78 said:


> Hello.
> I hope you can help me. I would like to order a special ESP Guitar from Japan that been played a japanese band but cant find it on the internet. I have a few photos and hope that you can help me to order it and send to europe then.
> I look forward to hear from you.
> Thank you and regards,


post the pictures and/or name the band.


----------

